# Need recommendations



## drudkh (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm looking to broaden my classical library, so I'm looking for music in piano (like Chopin and Liszt) and Russian/Slavic violin (think certain pieces by Tchaikovsky and Glinka). All help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like you're bound to enjoy Rachmaninoff piano pieces - the Etudes Tableaux, Opp. 33 and 39 and the 24 Preludes. You'd get your Russian/Slavic and piano together. I can't really recommend any particular performers however. I do not remember who is in my collection (I am at work) - but they are probably Naxos recordings and are good enough for me.


----------

